# Theme icons



## MendedLogic (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm on the hunt for some theme icons.. I've been over to droidpirate's but can't seem to find what I'm looking for.. Mainly spinners.. Also I have a couple of questions for the themers out there.. 1) The upload and download icons, is the XML required just like with the battery icons? 2) What is the name of the tab at the top of the pulldown screen where it says your carriers name? Any help is greatly appreciated!

[EDIT] Found what I was looking for.. Also found ppl are less likely to stay with a rom if its ugly themed and if they can't customize the basics then they just move on.. Miui rom so far seems the best rom for customizations but still in beta..


----------

